# Review: El Portillo (Costa Rican COE #19) - Squaremilecoffee.com



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Over the past 3 weeks we have been drinking El Portillo, the Costa Rican Cup of Excellence #19th placed coffee, expertly roasted by the team at Square Mile Coffee Roasters.

The beans settled quickly once they arrived, a bit gassy at first and volatile to extract, but after 3-4 days they settled to pull consistently for the past 2 weeks, with no sign of the initial challenges.

This is a crisp, clean coffee with a hint of sweetness. The tasting notes aptly sum up this coffee.

Don't expect this coffee to last long, and buy it whilst you can.

My wife requests this coffee in the afternoon, and it has been paired well with shortbread, chocolate digestives, walnut cake and lemon drizzle cake.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The last of this coffee was polished off with a maple glazed Krispy Kreme doughnut - a quality pairing!


----------

